# Service Engine Soon



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

The SERVICE ENGINE SOON light came on yesterday. I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra XE 25,500 miles. What could this be? I called the local delaer and they said it could be something to do with emissions,he also mentioned the gas cap.Anyone have any ideas??

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Umm, take it back & have it fixed under warranty?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Umm, take it back & have it fixed under warranty? *


+1...

...the thing with the gas cap though...from what I heard some of the newer cars will give a service engine light if the gas cap is off while the car is running.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Oh, yeah, check to see if the gas cap is on right. I should have known that.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

really? I didt know about that!


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Yep. Some kinda vacuum sensor in the tank. Safety things now adays. Can't get away with the good ole rag in the tank.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

HNE said:


> *Yep. Some kinda vacuum sensor in the tank. Safety things now adays. Can't get away with the good ole rag in the tank. *


D'oh!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It's an emissions thing for newer cars. The Focus has a warning to, but it's an actual "gas cap" light.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

I guess Nissan wanted to just say. Ha Ha Fuck you dumbass. Here' the SES light for your stupidity.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

HNE said:


> *I guess Nissan wanted to just say. Ha Ha Fuck you dumbass. Here' the SES light for your stupidity. *


...it says that in the owner's manual right? Good name for an SES light.
lmao


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wrong forum

Moved to Sentra>General


----------

